# Jeff Hanneman Contracts Necrotizing Fascitiis



## Sofos (Feb 13, 2011)

From Blabbermouth:

Jeff Hanneman, guitarist and founding member of SLAYER, was hospitalized late last month where he underwent emergency surgery on his right arm after contracting a serious infection, according to his bandmates Kerry King, Tom Araya and Dave Lombardo.

While Hanneman's doctors were not able to definitively identify the infection's origin, they diagnosed necrotizing fasciitis, and indicated it likely was rooted in a spider bite. The guitarist is now recuperating at home, has already begun the process of subsequent medical procedures including skin grafts, and is expected to make a full recovery.

In light of this situation and SLAYER's upcoming participation in the Australian Soundwave Festival tour that is set to kick off on February 26, the band has made the tough decision to play the dates without Hanneman, and will bring on a guest guitarist to fill in for him until such time as he has fully recuperated and is ready to return to the lineup. The band will announce details about the guest guitarist shortly.

"Jeff is our brother, we've all been friends and together as a band for almost 30 years," said Araya, "so we just want him to completely recover as soon as possible."

"After everything that happened last year," King added, "we all agreed that we just can't let our fans down again," referring to Araya's severe back and neck pain that prompted his January 2010 surgery, unfortunately leading to the band's postponement or cancellation of numerous shows in 2009 and 2010. "Jeff is totally on board with this decision, so we will tour as planned. At this point, we can't pinpoint exactly what day he'll be back, but he'll be back as soon as he possibly can. And we can't wait for Jeff to get better and get his ass back on the road."

In a recent interview with Australia's Loud magazine, King was asked why he thinks SLAYER has outlasted so many other artists. "Well, the front three people never changed, and I think that's important," he replied. "You've gotta have a nucleus of people where you never wonder who is going to be onstage. As far as a band thing, I think that's important. I don't mean that as a shot on MEGADETH, but at the end of the day, MEGADETH is Dave Mustaine and that's it. It's whoever Dave decides to play with on this record."

He continued, "Could you imagine watching SLAYER without me, Jeff or Tom? It just couldn't happen! That's something to be said there, 'cause we're all irreplaceable. 

"The last few years I've noticed people in bands are almost interchangeable. I've seen some of my friends stay home because their wives were going to have a baby and they'd have somebody replace them when they play live, and I think how can you fuckin' do that?"

According to WebMD, necrotizing fasciitis is an infection caused by bacteria. It can destroy skin, fat, and the tissue covering the muscles. The disease sometimes is called "flesh-eating" bacteria. When it occurs on the genitals, it is called Fournier gangrene.​


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 13, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> When it occurs on the genitals, it is called Fournier gangrene.[/INDENT]




Get well soon Jeff!


----------



## Thep (Feb 13, 2011)

Even spiders don't like his solos. That says alot, spiders like nearly everything.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Feb 13, 2011)

Necrotizing fasciitis, that's the most metal thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 13, 2011)

Shit. I'm no fan of Slayer, but I don't wish that kind of harm to anyone, I used to have nightmares about infections/diseases like that.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 13, 2011)

AT least he has a really metal sounding infection, if thats your thing


----------



## geofreesun (Feb 13, 2011)

hope he gets well soon, slayer is solid, been solid for 30 years. found this on wiki, fucking gross..File:Necrotizing fasciitis left leg debridement.JPEG - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MikeH (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff Hanneman is a zombie now.


----------



## DanielKRego (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, the word 'necrotizing' made me think this was something fatal. But yes, what a metal affliction


----------



## -42- (Feb 13, 2011)

I expect to see a tech-death band named Necrotizing Fasciitis within the month.


----------



## krypter (Feb 13, 2011)

-42- said:


> I expect to see a tech-death band named Necrotizing Fasciitis within the month.




You kidding? I just read this and am already two songs into our first album....now to find that black metal font for a quick logo.......


----------



## Xaios (Feb 13, 2011)

Necrotizing Fasciitis is a fucking scary disease. There was a story about someone out east in Canada that contracted it early in 2010. He was dead within 24 hours. And even if you survive, it often leaves it's victims seriously disfigured, often resulting in the loss of limbs. There are pictures of the effects on the human body readily available on the internet. They are NSFW and they are GRUESOME. It has several possible causes as well, be it bites from a Recluse Spider, as well as Strep or Staph bacteria. It's a damn good thing that it's so rare.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 13, 2011)

Why did the article feel the need to mention Fournier Gangrene? It doesn't really seem relevant unless a spider bit Jeff on his tender bits.


Unless of course the author of the article was just tring to get people to Google something that would bring up pictures of gangrenous genitals, in which case well played, Blabbermouth. Well played.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 13, 2011)

-42- said:


> I expect to see a tech-death band named Necrotizing Fasciitis within the month.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 13, 2011)

Get well soon Jeff. I did my dissertation project on further developing maggot biosurgery as a treatment to this particular ailment. The debriding surgery is brutal as they have to remove some healthy tissue to make sure they have completely gotten past infected tissue. Ouch.


----------



## matt397 (Feb 13, 2011)

ArkaneDemon said:


> Necrotizing fasciitis, that's the most metal thing I've ever heard.


Thats the first thing I thought of when I read the article 



-42- said:


> I expect to see a tech-death band named Necrotizing Fasciitis within the month.





krypter said:


> You kidding? I just read this and am already two songs into our first album....now to find that black metal font for a quick logo.......



+rep to both of you, thats hilarious


----------



## Defsan (Feb 13, 2011)

I read the title and I thought "Hey that's a Viraemia song! I hope I get to post it!"

DAMN YOU STEALTHTASTIC!

@topic: Slayer are one of my favourite bands and reading that happened to someone like Jeff, especially on his arm, gets me worried. I hope he gets well soon.
Also I wonder who's going to be the guest guitarist.


----------



## Excalibur (Feb 13, 2011)

ArkaneDemon said:


> Necrotizing fasciitis, that's the most metal thing I've ever heard.



You beat me to it.

Maybe this could be the title for their next album.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 13, 2011)

It can be fatal and it's not metal. I don't think Jeff is sitting at home thinking, "Damn, I'm more fucking metal than ever!" I certainly hope they fix him up before it spreads. It's not usually contagious, but hopefully the other band members and Jeff's family does not come in contact with it.

At least ESP Griffyn has a grasp on it.

I have done huge projects on necrotizing fasciitis and have studied it since I was a kid. I also know the head (and some staff) of Infectious Diseases at CDHA on a personal level. If you have any serious questions, please do not hesitate to ask. I cannot answer on behalf of Jeff, but I can do my best to help you understand more about this disease.


----------



## Thep (Feb 13, 2011)

I think it would be awesome if spiders or necrotizing fasciitis influenced the next Slayer album or a few songs.


----------



## groph (Feb 13, 2011)

Yikes. While I believe that Slayer fell of the train numerous albums ago, they are still by far one of my favorite bands ever and I dearly hope Jeff's guitar playing career isn't cut short by this.

But let's take a moment to consider Kerry King's incredible public relations skills.

"I don't mean this as a jab at Megadeth, but I'm going to make a jab at Megadeth anyway. Was I even asked about Megadeth? Dave Mustaine is a dick."


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 13, 2011)

'The Flesh-eating disease' is probably the disease I'd least like to contract. No cure I don't think, other than removing infected flesh and hoping it is gone. There was a small bout of it here in London, and 7 people got it. One woman had to have a lof of muscle from her back remove. The doctor said he pretty much just put his hand in and pulled dead flesh out. A lot of spiders and snakes have necrotizing venom which causes similar effects, though if a bite got infected it could become necrotizing anyway as in this case.

Hope he is alright, if he is able to play again he's very lucky.


----------



## Nonservium (Feb 13, 2011)

You really need to take care of spider bites. Most guys, myself included, will just be the typical hard ass about and assume it will get better. My neighbor got completely fucked up by a spider at his job. He was in the hospital for 4 days and had to have a large welt (I'm talking the size of an apple) on his leg sliced open, squeezed out and left to drain for a few weeks. The shit started out as a bump no bigger than the sharpened end of a pencil.


----------



## Saber_777 (Feb 13, 2011)

-42- said:


> I expect to see a tech-death band named Necrotizing Fasciitis within the month.


 
Too late, there is a band called Viraemia...Which means like something messing with the blood and they have a song Necrotizing Facitis... Sorry Jeff, get well soon!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 13, 2011)

All_Shall_Rot said:


> Too late, there is a band called Viraemia...Which means like something messing with the blood and they have a song Necrotizing Facitis... Sorry Jeff, get well soon!



Welcome to the thread. This was covered ten posts ago.


----------



## mithologian (Feb 13, 2011)

Im so stupid. At first I thought the title of the thread was "Jeff Hanneman CONTACTS Necrotizing fasciitis" thinking maybe he was looking for a new band. Then I read it again and realized it said contracted, but though it was in the context of hiring or making an agreement with. The third time while looking at threads I realized what it meant  Ugh...

I hope he gets better


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Feb 13, 2011)

Fuck, I can't stand Slayer but that's awful, NF is messed up.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Feb 13, 2011)

To those who say this is metal. It is fucking not. This could pretty much eat jeff's flesh. This sucks and the fact that Nergal is back in the Hospital and Gary Moore. I though this would be a fantastic year for metal with new albums and such, until shit like this happens. I'm glad I was able to see slayer this past summer.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 13, 2011)

Man this is serious. Get well soon Jeff! 

Now I'm curious on the 'guest' guitarists during the Soundwave shows.


----------



## xCaptainx (Feb 13, 2011)

probably Mike Portnoy.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 13, 2011)

xCaptainx said:


> probably Mike Portnoy.


----------



## prh (Feb 13, 2011)

edit: nevermind


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 13, 2011)

Nobody google that condition. Oh god....


----------



## powerofze (Feb 13, 2011)

He is very very very lucky to be expected to fully recover, let alone being alive.
NF is possibly the worst thing that can happen to anyone as basically, you have to expect to have your limbs cut off unless you want to die.

There was once a story where a guy contracted NF through a cut in his finger (ridiculous), and had to get his entire arm cut off (yes, for getting a cut in his finger).

This is one of those bacteria that can't be treated with antibiotics because it's not the bacteria that spreads in the body that causes the nasty crap that NF does: its the toxin, and so far, I don't know if there is anything to stop the toxin spread other than cutting off a body part.

I'm not a nerd


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 13, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> To those who say this is metal. It is fucking not. This could pretty much eat jeff's flesh. This sucks and the fact that Nergal is back in the Hospital and Gary Moore. I though this would be a fantastic year for metal with new albums and such, until shit like this happens. I'm glad I was able to see slayer this past summer.



Lighten the fuck up. No one is saying him having the disease is metal. They're just saying it's a very metal sounding affliction, which it clearly is.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 13, 2011)

Judging by the fact Jeff is at home recuperating, he isn't seriously infected. Patients with widespread disease need to be in intensive care and their hemodynamic parameters must be closely monitored. When it gets REAL bad, the patient may have to undergo surgical debridement on a day-to-day basis.

He's probably at least taking antibiotics.



All_Shall_Rot said:


> Too late, there is a band called Viraemia...Which means like something messing with the blood and they have a song Necrotizing Facitis... Sorry Jeff, get well soon!



Viraemia refers to when viruses enter the bloodstream, gaining access to the rest of the body. But that's not really on topic.


----------



## elrrek (Feb 14, 2011)

NF is seriously bad news. There was an outbreak of it in the late 90s in Glasgow, UK that ran rampant through the cities homeless and drug addict population and it was not nice at all.

Best wishes to Jeff.


----------



## skeeballcore (Feb 14, 2011)

Necrotizing Fasciitis:Amazon:MP3 Downloads


----------



## clubshred (Feb 14, 2011)

I wouldn't wish that shit on my worst enemies. I actually studied those little bastards (Brown Recluse Spiders) about 20 years ago when I got my first degree. They are scary... and the bacteria that they can carry in their venom is frightening. Not all people who get bit by them will have the effects from it. It's akin to being allergic to a bee sting although a Recluse bite is will affect more people BECAUSE of the type of venom it is... It's scary shit. 

I'm not the world's biggest Slayer fan, but I like them as much as the next metalhead does. Get well, Jeff.


----------



## DLG (Feb 14, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> To those who say this is metal. It is fucking not. This could pretty much eat jeff's flesh. This sucks and the fact that Nergal is back in the Hospital and Gary Moore. I though this would be a fantastic year for metal with new albums and such, until shit like this happens. I'm glad I was able to see slayer this past summer.


----------



## Randy (Feb 14, 2011)

ArkaneDemon said:


> Necrotizing fasciitis, that's the most metal thing I've ever heard.



This.


----------



## kmanick (Feb 14, 2011)

man that is serious shit.
My wife is a PACU nurse at Mass General and she has seem several cases of this over the years, and it's not pretty.
You can get it from Strep.
It's nasty, I hope he recovers.
thank god we don't have Recluse spiders here in Boston


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 14, 2011)

kmanick said:


> man that is serious shit.
> My wife is a PACU nurse at Mass General and she has seem several cases of this over the years, and it's not pretty.
> You can get it from Strep.
> It's nasty, I hope he recovers.
> thank god we don't have Recluse spiders here in Boston


My sister was bitten by one on her thigh a few years ago, shit was gross looking, I bet it hurt like a mofo too.


Funny story: Whenever was younger, there was some waterpark near our house that I wanted to go to, but we never went, we almost did once, but it didn't pa out. Fast forward a few months, I asked my mom (a nurse) why the park was closed down, and apparently, there were a few cases of necrotizing fasciitis at the hospital and they were all linked in some way to that park. 
So glad I didn't get to go swimming.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 14, 2011)

When Slayer splits he'll have his own band: "The Amazing Hanneman".


*ducks*

I wish him a prompt recovery, I'm a bit past Slayer now but they were one of the most influential bands when I was a teenager. Seeing slayer without him will be weird, but I also understand Slayer wouldn't want to cancel a tour *again*.


----------



## Sofos (Feb 14, 2011)

personally, i love Slayer. have seen them twice live. Fucking fantastic band. I really hope Jeff recovers and is able to do at least 1 more CD.


----------



## Opion (Feb 14, 2011)

With Slayer being one of the first bands to influence me in my guitar playing I really wish him the best! I wonder who the guest guitarist is gonna be...

And yeah, if they say he is at home recovering that should be a good sign.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 16, 2011)

From Blabbermouth:

*SLAYER Recruits EXODUS Guitarist GARY HOLT For Upcoming Tour - Feb. 15, 2011*

SLAYER has recruited Gary Holt from veteran San Francisco Bay Area thrashers EXODUS to be SLAYER's guest guitarist, temporary filling in for Jeff Hanneman who is currently recovering from surgery. Holt will immediately join Tom Araya (bass, vocals), Kerry King (guitar) and Dave Lombardo (drums) for their five-date Australian Soundwave Festival tour that begins February 26.

Hanneman underwent emergency surgery on his right arm late last month after contracting a serious infection, possibly caused by a spider bite. He is now recuperating at home and is expected to make a full recovery. He will return to the SLAYER lineup as soon as he has fully recovered.

While Hanneman's doctors were not able to definitively identify the infection's origin, they diagnosed necrotizing fasciitis, an infection caused by bacteria. According to WebMD, necrotizing fasciitis can destroy skin, fat, and the tissue covering the muscles. The disease sometimes is called "flesh-eating" bacteria. 

"Jeff is our brother, we've all been friends and together as a band for almost 30 years," said Araya, "so we just want him to completely recover as soon as possible."

"After everything that happened last year," King added, "we all agreed that we just can't let our fans down again," referring to Araya's severe back and neck pain that prompted his January 2010 surgery, unfortunately leading to the band's postponement or cancellation of numerous shows in 2009 and 2010. "Jeff is totally on board with this decision, so we will tour as planned. At this point, we can't pinpoint exactly what day he'll be back, but he'll be back as soon as he possibly can. And we can't wait for Jeff to get better and get his ass back on the road."



EDIT: Damn, already a thread about it.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 16, 2011)

The only member of Slayer I still appreciate and he goes out for a while  Bummer. Hope he'll recover soon, so he can go back to drinking Heineken.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Feb 16, 2011)

right?


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay, we get it. Bands have written songs called "Necrotizing Fasciitis". Give it up. This is about Jeff.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 16, 2011)

kmanick said:


> My wife is a PACU nurse at Mass General



?


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Feb 17, 2011)

groph said:


> Yikes. While I believe that Slayer fell of the train numerous albums ago, they are still by far one of my favorite bands ever and I dearly hope Jeff's guitar playing career isn't cut short by this.
> 
> But let's take a moment to consider Kerry King's incredible public relations skills.
> 
> "I don't mean this as a jab at Megadeth, but I'm going to make a jab at Megadeth anyway. Was I even asked about Megadeth? Dave Mustaine is a dick."



Yea, this caught me off guard. I had to go back and reread to see if he was even asked about Megadeth. I thought it was pretty hilarious how he just stuck that unsolicited jab in there. Whenever someone says, "I don't mean this is as a jab," or "I don't mean to be a dick," or "I don't mean to offend you," well, actually, they do.  I don't think you could have summed up what he was saying any better than you did!

Honestly, my first thought when I read this was maybe Jeff was shooting up too often in the same vein or something. It reminded me of the whole "Dave Mustaine fell asleep on a chair" incident. 

Then I read up about it more and realized that was probably not the case here.

I really hope Jeff gets well. Slayer is one of my favorite bands to see live. Their concerts are always wholesome family fun.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 17, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> The only member of Slayer I still appreciate and he goes out for a while  Bummer. Hope he'll recover soon, so he can go back to drinking Heineken.



Really? Have you seen him live in the last five years? Dreadful.


----------



## Grimriffer (Feb 17, 2011)

Wait I didn't get it? Did one of my favorite riffmeisters get bitten in the nuts by a fucking spider bite?! Not cool, man

...and Spiderman...


----------



## Saber_777 (Feb 17, 2011)

*mod edit: you post gore photos again and you're taking a nap*



forum rules said:


> 5. No porn or gore. Anywhere. This is a PG13 forum. Feel free to use &#8220;adult&#8221; language, but anything considered porn or gore (artful or not) will not fly.


----------



## Saber_777 (Feb 17, 2011)

I deleted one, it was in a "bad" place, actually above, and the spot was blacked out, but there may be children checking this out as well.


----------



## CFB (Feb 17, 2011)

Fuck dude, remove that. If someone wants to know what it looks like they can google it.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 17, 2011)

DUDE, Not cool.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 17, 2011)

He didn't actually get bitten in the nuts did he?


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 17, 2011)

I am willing to bet money on one of two things...

A) He doesn't have necrotizing fasciitis.
B) He wasn't bitten by a spider.

You don't usually contract necrotizing fasciitis from spider bites. If he has necrotizing fasciitis, it could be an MRSA infection. If he was bitten by a spider, he probably has necrosis of the skin. Two completely different things.

A lot of MRSA infections will actually look like a spider bite, leading people to assume it was indeed a spider.

EDIT: Silly, Michael. I think of the fish, too. It's Post-Acute Care Unit.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 17, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I am willing to bet money on one of two things...
> 
> A) He doesn't have necrotizing fasciitis.
> B) He wasn't bitten by a spider.
> ...


 



> A 20-year retrospective case series was analyzed to identify the brown recluse spider bite as a cause of necrotizing fasciitis. Data from 31 consecutive patients with necrotizing fasciitis were analyzed. Of the 31 patients with necrotizing fasciitis a brown recluse spider bite was found to be the initial cause in two patients.


 
It can happen apparently. The disease is still being researched on in terms of causes.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 17, 2011)

It can, but it's extremely rare, which is why I'm not fully able to believe it. Their bites usually cause wide-spread necrosis. Of course it's still being researched. Most infectious disease are.

I know way too much about this and I'll wrestle you in a pool of KY Jelly until you believe me. 

EDIT: Of those two patients that contracted necrotizing fasciitis, I wonder if they had any other underlying illnesses...


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 17, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but if it's a spider bite that was so serious it'd have to be a pretty serious fucking spider right? That means you'de start getting painshots all over your body since the most deadly spider venom infects your nerve system. 

If it's necrotizing fasciitis caused by a spider bite (then assuming the conclusion of ''spider bite'' came from very little evidence of a bite being found) then the spider was probably not poisonous else there would have been other effects, meaning your immune system would have to be wrecked. I've been bitten by dogs, cats and even by fucking bunny's before hbang, but I've never even contracted tetanus, let alone something as serious as necrotizing fascitiis. 

Ok, I'll stop playing Dr.Google and just wish Jeff a healthy and speedy recovery, especially on a body part so important to a guitarist.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't doubt you know a lot about the illness bro.  Just saying thats whats been said by various news sources including Slayer themselves. They said the doctors diagnosed it as NF and said it was _likely_ from a spider bite but not confirmed. It'd be pretty fucked up for them to lie about it either way.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 17, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I don't doubt you know a lot about the illness bro.  Just saying thats whats been said by various news sources including Slayer themselves. They said the doctors diagnosed it as NF and said it was _likely_ from a spider bite but not confirmed. It'd be pretty fucked up for them to lie about it either way.



News/media means nothing to me on this matter. But what the doctors and Slayer have said doesn't necessarily mean it's 100% true. They said it's likely a spider bite, but since it's not confirmed, there's no way we know for sure. Hell, they may never confirm it. They wouldn't really be lying, the doctors are just going by what they know.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to argue with the doctors, Slayer, or you. I'm not a doctor, nor am I a know it all (although, I am coming off as one I'm sure).

I'd love to see a picture of Jeff's infection and talk to the doctors about it. Of course, that's not going to happen. I don't know if they had a necrosis/necrotizing fasciitis debate, or a spider bite/MRSA debate. For all I know, he saw one doctor and he automatically said it was necrotizing fasciitis. 

I might go to school for Pathology, actually. It would rule if I could apply to University and say, "I worked with doctors and my patient was Jeff Hanneman of Slayer". It would be interesting to see Jeff in person (with doctors) and discuss it. Of course, I wouldn't just say, "No, you're fucking wrong. I'm a hot shot". I'd just like to see how they came to the conclusion.

Hey, I might be in the wrong here. I am willing to admit it. If I am, well, back to the books! But we may never know, sadly...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 17, 2011)

I just had an image of you sitting down with him and casually discussing the fact he has necrotizing fasciitis.  A surreal image.



Also sorry if that sounds crass to anyone, wasn't meant to be. Also I'm a douchebag so meh.


----------



## Saber_777 (Feb 17, 2011)

To all I am sorry if that has offended any, thought that I had removed the more vulgar pic. Sorry to those who got offended or anything.


----------



## Saber_777 (Feb 17, 2011)

Also on a new note, I was talking to a guy today and he said that they were going to announce who their new tour guy was today or yesterday... I dont know, this true information?


----------



## cyril v (Feb 17, 2011)

A friend of mine got bit by a brown recluse a while back... twas a truly cool looking spider bite, because it got huge in a pretty fast amount of time and ended with a squirt of goo (he popped it like a blister/pimple) and then when it healed he had a nice indent where the bite was (and muscle). Gross shit. Necrosis.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 17, 2011)

All_Shall_Rot said:


> Also on a new note, I was talking to a guy today and he said that they were going to announce who their new tour guy was today or yesterday... I dont know, this true information?



1. You can edit your posts so you don't have to double post.
2. It's been posted twice on this board. Gary Holt from Exodus will replace Jeff on the tour.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 18, 2011)

JaeSwift said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but if it's a spider bite that was so serious it'd have to be a pretty serious fucking spider right? That means you'de start getting painshots all over your body since the most deadly spider venom infects your nerve system.
> 
> If it's necrotizing fasciitis caused by a spider bite (then assuming the conclusion of ''spider bite'' came from very little evidence of a bite being found) then the spider was probably not poisonous else there would have been other effects, meaning your immune system would have to be wrecked. I've been bitten by dogs, cats and even by fucking bunny's before hbang, but I've never even contracted tetanus, let alone something as serious as necrotizing fascitiis.
> 
> Ok, I'll stop playing Dr.Google and just wish Jeff a healthy and speedy recovery, especially on a body part so important to a guitarist.



Necrotic toxin works in a way that is quite different from the venom from ordinary spiders. As a very basic primer, neurotoxins from regular spiders inhibit nerve function, essentially shutting all or part your nervous system down. Necrotic toxins, on the other hand, cause all your cells to basically commit suicide, without affecting your nervous system beyond simply killing it in the area of effect. The size of the spider has nothing to do with the severity of damage.


----------



## 5656130 (Feb 18, 2011)

geofreesun said:


> hope he gets well soon, slayer is solid, been solid for 30 years. found this on wiki, fucking gross..File:Necrotizing fasciitis left leg debridement.JPEG - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
looks tasty


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 18, 2011)

^
No gore.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 18, 2011)

This song is now more appropriate than ever.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 18, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> ^
> No gore.



It's linked, not directly posted, and I 'm pretty sure that's ok. You make the choice to click it or not.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> ^
> No gore.



It's a link to a file with a picture of what the disease does, and is labeled... that's not a problem.


----------

